# Cell phone Booster



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about a cell phone booster to have while I'm in my truck in areas that have limited or no service. Just a couple questions, does anyone have any mobile cell phone boosters they recommend? Do they enhance your phone service and internet service? And does anyone have any experience with this one I'm considering getting and are they worth the money:

https://express.google.com/product/..._ads&utm_campaign=gsx&utm_content=test_90_MAX

I'm hoping not to spend too much more than the price of this one.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

If you're really in need of service/communication, save yourself some frustration and put your money towards a DeLorme (now acquired by Garmin). I have the freedom plan, so I just have it activated during hunting season. Keeps my wife from having to worry as much when I'm out hunting or driving where there is no service.f


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The ones that I have used are Wilson that are now Weboost.

I have installed them in cabins and vehicles, they do work, the one at my cabin for example I can make and receive calls in one place on the deck, when I fire up the Wilson amp the phone works anywhere in the cabin.

Just a FYI, they are an amplifier, you have to have some signal to boost, for example one bar may go to 3 or 4 bars, but you have to have something.

Also weboost are made in St George Ut so you are supporting a local company.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Also something for thought, when I was a dedicated hunter in the past, I installed phone boosters in DWR vehicles for my service hours.:smile:

I have found out that the dash mount hang up cup inside antenna is a better antenna than the one that sticks to the back of your seat.

The back of the seat inside antennas are ok if you have fabric seats or covers. If your seat is some type of vinyl the double sided sticky velcro that they give you to stick on your seat will soften up when it is hot inside your truck or car and will slide down leaving a gooey streak down your seat so I avoid them if I can. 

You don't have to have the phone in the hang up cup for the antenna to work.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember seeing a clip on a news channel about SAT Phones. You can rent them cheaper than buying a SAT phone. Satellite Phone is more reliable than a booster I'm sure. Especially if you don't have any service at all with your iPhone.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

bowgy said:


> The ones that I have used are Wilson that are now Weboost.
> 
> I have installed them in cabins and vehicles, they do work, the one at my cabin for example I can make and receive calls in one place on the deck, when I fire up the Wilson amp the phone works anywhere in the cabin.
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't say made in St. George. More like lots of parts shipped from China than sold from St. George. But it's a good product and everyone I know who uses it like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Well I wouldn't say made in St. George. More like lots of parts shipped from China than sold from St. George. But it's a good product and everyone I know who uses it like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth, it is true about almost everything. If it wasn't for China your $60,000 + pickup (any make) would probably be well over $100K

Funny that I just got an email from Wilson Electronics this morning: (

*Prop 65, California's law that requires all businesses to warn consumers in that state of potential exposure to dangerous chemicals in products, has changed this year. Both Wilson Electronics and Wilson's resellers must comply with the notification requirements of Prop 65.

To comply with the law, Wilson Electronics is now posting Prop 65 warning labels on all product packaging and on all marketing materials.)*


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked weboost up on amazon, and they aint cheap.:shock: $199.00-$399.00 You can get a SAT phone for $600.00. Whatever the contract is for the phone I have no idea. I think for myself I'd get the SAT phone. Better reception I'm sure.


----------

